# 2" Lift on 09 500 X2



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if I'll need to buy new axles if I lift by 2"? If so, any recommendations.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No.


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> No.


Short and sweet. Anything I need to be concerned about? Wear in certain areas, replace bearings early, etc...?

Thanks for the reply by the way.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Adding a lift will cause faster wear on bearings, bushing, ball joints. Others things like tire size, riding conditions and your riding style will determine the wear time as well.


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Adding a lift will cause faster wear on bearings, bushing, ball joints. Others things like tire size, riding conditions and your riding style will determine the wear time as well.


Have you had any issues with our 2010 XP with a lift?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

highmark said:


> Have you had any issues with our 2010 XP with a lift?


It took about 270 miles to break a stock axle and then went to the HL DHT axle and broke it the 3rd ride. Needless to say I was NOT impressed with there axle. Other than that nothing major besides regular wear on bushings and bearing but thats expected with the lift ,31's, and style of riding I do.


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the information and the quick reply.


----------

